# Do SJ's repeat themselves (in what they say) more than the other temperaments?



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

This question is for both SJ's themselves and non-SJ's describing their perceived SJ behavior.


I know I have a habit of repeating myself. I do it a good bit on PerC in threads, and a lot of times I do it IRL when I feel something is important...if it's an important point, I'll say it more than once. Usually not in direct succession, but I'll come back to it.

The funny thing is sometimes I get irritated when others repeat themselves. But maybe not as bad as some people.


I've noticed a few N's who have pointed out that they can't stand this repetition, and that it irritates them and bogs them down. It might be an S thing, but I think our Si makes it more of an SJ thing.


I don't know exactly why I do it...I think I get comfort out of constantly having what I'm saying present, so it's not forgotten. I almost feel like if it's not always there, then it disappears.


So do you think this can be related to SJ's or Si somehow? Non-SJ's, do you notice it in SJ's? SJ's, do you notice it in yourself?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

teddy564339 said:


> I don't know exactly why I do it...I think I get comfort out of constantly having what I'm saying present, so it's not forgotten. I almost feel like if it's not always there, then it disappears.
> 
> 
> So do you think this can be related to SJ's or Si somehow? Non-SJ's, do you notice it in SJ's? SJ's, do you notice it in yourself?


Although I hate repeating myself I do that too haha


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm the most repetitive person I know - much more so than the SJs I know.

I do it because I want a reaction to what I'm saying and if I don't get one, I automatically repeat myself = not quite the same motive you're talking about ;P


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

My mum - ESFJ, i'm sure she has to repeat herself, to feel complete.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

firedell said:


> My mum - ESFJ, i'm sure she has to repeat herself, to feel complete.


Ditto. My mom is iSFJ and I think she constantly repeats herself. I have to keep telling her, you already said that!


----------



## BuckVincent (Jul 31, 2010)

I believe I am but to the point that I try to make everything come full circle. When I am explaining something in detail in person I usually begin with the main point and branch off into smaller points and then come full circle with my explanation. Alot of times I feel like Im preaching and its something I some what hate, but I dont know any other way of expressing myself. 

Ive been told its a perfectly fine way of expressing myself because its blunt honesty. I just hate feeling long winded and I believe thats because of my mother. She rambles on about everything and its just agitating at time.

Rereading this post, I can tell that I did what I actually dislike doing. Its not so much that I repeated myself, its that I linked other feelings and phrases to a certain "aspect" if you will.. lol.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah. My sj teachers get annoying really fast, no offense, guys. They'll make a lesson and keep repeating the same thing over and over again, when they could have expanded on the topic. They do that all the time.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> yeah. My sj teachers get annoying really fast, no offense, guys. They'll make a lesson and keep repeating the same thing over and over again, when they could have expanded on the topic. They do that all the time.


In all fairness, a lot of this has to do with our students, not us as teachers. If I could only say something once and have all of my students understand it and remember it, then I wouldn't repeat myself. Unfortunately, even when I do repeat myself over....and over...and over...some students still either don't get it or, more often, don't listen, and then they act surprised when they don't know how to do it later.


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

teddy564339 said:


> In all fairness, a lot of this has to do with our students, not us as teachers. If I could only say something once and have all of my students understand it and remember it, then I wouldn't repeat myself. Unfortunately, even when I do repeat myself over....and over...and over...some students still either don't get it or, more often, don't listen, and then they act surprised when they don't know how to do it later.


My mother has a definite tendency to repeat herself (the funny thing is that she does it while claiming that she 'hates having to repeat herself'!) I've always assumed that it's because she's a teacher, not because she's an ISFJ. I get slightly exasperated from time to time, but I've never shown it for fear of hurting her feelings.

I hate having to repeat myself, so I don't. I'll offer a repetition if it's asked for, but I WILL get visibly irritated when it happens just moments after I had given out explicit instructions.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Rhee said:


> My mother has a definite tendency to repeat herself (the funny thing is that she does it while claiming that she 'hates having to repeat herself'!) I've always assumed that it's because she's a teacher, not because she's an ISFJ. I get slightly exasperated from time to time, but I've never shown it for fear of hurting her feelings.


Yeah, it may be related to her having to be a teacher. I'm not sure, but maybe it's possible that I've started repeating myself a lot more in life ever since becoming a teacher.

Part of it is a parent thing, too. My dad is an ENTJ and sometimes he repeats himself a good bit, and my mom (ISTJ) does it sometimes. Sometimes parents care so much about certain things that they emphasize it deeply.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

I repeat myself all the time. If I don't get confirmation that the person I'm speaking to heard me, such as no nod or verbal cue, I will repeat myself until I do.

In another way of repeating myself, I will repeat stories or jokes or the like, completely by accident, because I like to share, and people get irritated with me because I've told them a million times already XD


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

teddy564339 said:


> In all fairness, a lot of this has to do with our students, not us as teachers. If I could only say something once and have all of my students understand it and remember it, then I wouldn't repeat myself. Unfortunately, even when I do repeat myself over....and over...and over...some students still either don't get it or, more often, don't listen, and then they act surprised when they don't know how to do it later.


Yeah. I've noticed. And its just as irritating to the us students who know the lesson as it is to teachers. I feel like I could learn so much more if the students would shut up. TheySJ's, however, also repeat themselves about trivial things that have nothing to do with class, like donkeys, or the two hour long commute.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i have a feeling i repeat myself a lot because people don't seem to get it the first time.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I had an SJ teacher who planned a lesson with a video, but it didn't work. So he did the next day's lesson. Then next class he forgot about that so he did the same lecture, with the same corny jokes. It was embarassing.

My ISTJ sister does it all the time. So did my ISFJ mother. It's annoying, but what_ really_ bugs me is expecting me to react, every time, as if it's fucking new or something. I did my reacting and my response. It does not change. I don't need to say it more than once. I've found ENFPs do it a lot too though. I'm not sure they always keep track of what they have said.


----------



## Medea (Jun 5, 2010)

I repeat myself a lot. As does my mother. It can get bothersome if others do it but for me I don't even notice.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not an SJ, but I repeat stuff all the time. I think I got in the habit for 2 main reasons, mostly having to do with my mind moving too quickly. 

First reason I repeat myself is to get others up to speed. I seems like a lot of what I say and do is lost on a lot of people. I got in the habit of repeating myself so people actually catch what I'm saying. I find it's necessary when dealing with the 1/2 of the population that's too dumb to understand 1/2 of what I say and do. To the other 1/2 of the population that actually can understand what I'm talking about most of the time, well too bad for them they can just deal.

The other reason I repeat myself is to remind myself to slow down and pay more attention to what's actually happening and not what's about to happen. I have a tendency to get in a rhythm of things that I need to get done and when someone throws something in that's not on my list it tends to be lost on me until I put it on my mental checklist. Repeating what was said is usually my way of putting it on my list.

I do have a tendency to ask if I said something or not because I don't always remember if I said it out loud or just in my head. It's not really repeating per se, but sometimes it kinda is.

I think constantly repeating things really annoys a lot people because they tend to take it as condescending as if you're saying they were too dumb to understand it the first time. As one of my college prof's was fond of saying though "Welcome to the department of redundancy department where repetition is the key to learning and repetition is the key to learning."


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

At one point in Keirsey's Please Understand Me II I believe he describes SJs as a "reminder personality," as in there is some inherent need to remind others of things they deem important. It helped me understand my dad's (ESFJ) habit of reminding me to do things over and over, even if I was very responsible with that particular thing and had never forgotten to do it before. It made me angry when I was a teen because I felt it invalidated my responsible nature or at least made it appear he hadn't noticed or appreciated it or made it seem like he took the credit for what I'd done of my own initiative. I was very grateful for having it explained to me so I could let go of that frustration.


----------



## LaurenLCD (May 4, 2011)

freyaliesel said:


> I repeat myself all the time. If I don't get confirmation that the person I'm speaking to heard me, such as no nod or verbal cue, I will repeat myself until I do.


My parents BOTH do this and it drives me insane!!!! They'll do it even if I react and tell them I get it! Say it once! It will stick. If it doesn't, I will ask for a repeat! Anyone who repeats themselves ad infinitum will only make me tune them out, because after the first time, I perceive that person as someone who only talks just to hear the sound of their voice.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

teddy564339 said:


> I've noticed a few N's who have pointed out that they can't stand this repetition, and that it irritates them and bogs them down. It might be an S thing, but I think our Si makes it more of an SJ thing.


Yes, its the most annoying thing ever. Having someone tell me the same thing twice not only bugs me, but I also find it as an insult to my intelligence. But then again, when it comes to listening to people who repeat themselves all the time, my mind naturally just shuts off from the noise they're making. So I don't hear what they say at all in the first place and they have to repeat themselves to get me to pay attention. My mother is an SJ and she likes repeating herself like this. She is so used to me not listening that she'll repeat herself 4 or more times over to make sure I'm hearing what she says. Which makes me hear her say the same thing about 2 or 3 times. Still very annoying.

Its a cycle.


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

My mom: ESFJ My dad: ESTJ My driving instructor: ESTJ

They both repeat themselves extensively. It gets on my nerves, to say the least. I added in the driving instructor because he told me the same thing about 7 times(not exaggerating). It makes me feel like they think I'm stupid, or can't understand something easily. And there's the fact that repeating these things makes me remember them _less_, and then I get told a few more times after I forget, and the cycle continues. I don't blame anyone for doing it, they are who they are, but for me it's something that I can't really stand.


----------

